# So....bought a place on the Muskegon River and?



## BruceL (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all, I recently purchased a cottage on the "M" River in Sears (Osceola County) and have a lot to learn about river fishing seeing how I am a Minnesotan and used to fishing for Bass, Walleye, Perch and Northern Lake fishing only (lots of ice fishing also). I did a little fly fishing in northern Maine when I was in the military but if I caught a Brookie I was lucky.

From what I have read so far, where I am at anyway is year round for steelhead etc. however, I am still reading and wondering about gear restrictions. I am so looking forward to wading out into the river near the cottage for starters and see what I can catch. So many new lures etc. to learn and I want to get back into fly fishing again.

For a newbie like me on river fishing, what tips and tricks can you experienced guys/gals tell me for starters?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I don’t know what you read but if you are on the river above Croton Dam (which you are) and near Evert, there are no Steelhead and likely no stream trout except for the tribs. Your fishery is probably smallmouth bass/pike/walleye. I could be wrong, but not about the Steelhead.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BruceL (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I wasn't familiar with the Croton Dam yet so I wasn't sure how big the dam is or if they had a fish ladder. I will just take my boat below the dam to fish for Steelhead etc. and go for the Walleye north of the dam and whatever else is there. I do LOVE Walleye.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Spring high water ( current) can shuffle the contours from year to year.
Walleye don' t mind a little current.Night time they are almost a different fish.
As you learn stretches of the river ,riffle,run, hole ect. you'll get a feel for locating fish as water level,temps ,and conditions change.
Don' t know what you know about zebra mussels , but they have affected my choice of tackle and riggings.
Time of day can make or break a trip. Always a fish somewhere though. Get familier with using slip floats. Your fly experience will help with presentations using them when working current seams.
Note the deepest holes and structure. Some times they matter more than others.
Don' t ignore small structures/ cover either.

Where flooded/ impounded ,the old river channel still exists in places. Not scoured like it was when 30 miles of rapids ran free ,but still offering some depth for sulkers during the day. Minus the former current strength.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

There is a few hundred outboard lower units in the Musk. below Croton Dam.
Lots of big boulders. Watch it!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

The area you are at is one of the most unknown fisheries in Michigan IMHO. Those that do fish it are pretty quite about what this river holds. Back in the 90s it was some of the best big trout water in Michigan. Trout grew fast and big! The cuts in plants have made the days of 50 trout days a thing of the past. Locals use to say they caught "steelhead" up there. Actually carry over rainbows in the mid 20 inch to 30" plus. Smallmouth, walleye, Northerns and you never know what will put a bend in the rod. 
Enjoyable fishery once you learn it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

mondrella said:


> The area you are at is one of the most unknown fisheries in Michigan IMHO. Those that do fish it are pretty quite about what this river holds. Back in the 90s it was some of the best big trout water in Michigan. Trout grew fast and big! The cuts in plants have made the days of 50 trout days a thing of the past. Locals use to say they caught "steelhead" up there. Actually carry over rainbows in the mid 20 inch to 30" plus. Smallmouth, walleye, Northerns and you never know what will put a bend in the rod.
> Enjoyable fishery once you learn it.


So I have heard but not old enough to have seen.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Trout King said:


> So I have heard but not old enough to have seen.


It would have ruined you! Lol
One thought they had a bad day trout fishing only landing one 20 inch trout. Only if I knew what I know now....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Don't tell them everything Steve!! LOL


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I know nothing.  :shhh:


----------



## BruceL (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Don't tell them everything Steve!! LOL



I seldom fish it up there anymore honestly since they cut the trout plants. I have to be careful how much info I put out there. Some of those locals from the backwoods who fish it might drown me when they seen me on the water. Even though most learned the sweet holes by watching me fish them or fishing with me. 
One can cover a lot of unproductive water in this river but once you find about 6 spots that hold fish consistently. It becomes a pretty powerful drug!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Access is the real killer to fishing it. Plan on 12 hour days at least to fish between landings.


----------



## BruceL (Jan 24, 2013)

mondrella said:


> Access is the real killer to fishing it. Plan on 12 hour days at least to fish between landings.


I guess I have the access point licked since my cottage is on the river with 100feet of frontage. I am currently building a floating dock to be installed by April 1st--I hope.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

BruceL said:


> I guess I have the access point licked since my cottage is on the river with 100feet of frontage. I am currently building a floating dock to be installed by April 1st--I hope.


Be prepared to be able to get it up and out of the water at times of really high water. I only know of a handful of docks that survive say April to Nov. When we get a a couple inches of rain all at once trees and debris come ripping down the river taking everything in their path. Definitely ice up demolishes anything left to close to the water. 
Sunday there was a good 100 to 200 feet of floating wood backed up in front of Rogers pond. I have seen many a dock end up in the trees miles and miles downstream. One that use to be just south of M55 now resides south of Paris about 3 miles of river.


----------



## BruceL (Jan 24, 2013)

mondrella said:


> Be prepared to be able to get it up and out of the water at times of really high water. I only know of a handful of docks that survive say April to Nov. When we get a a couple inches of rain all at once trees and debris come ripping down the river taking everything in their path. Definitely ice up demolishes anything left to close to the water.
> Sunday there was a good 100 to 200 feet of floating wood backed up in front of Rogers pond. I have seen many a dock end up in the trees miles and miles downstream. One that use to be just south of M55 now resides south of Paris about 3 miles of river.


Thanks, I will for sure be pulling it in the winter and I am around a bend on the calm side and the drop off area (current side) is on the other side of the river but I will keep that in mind for sure regarding the log issues.


----------

